# New Beekeeper in Indianapolis



## shack13 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello: 

I am a new beekeeper in indianapolis. I took the beekeepers class in december from the indiana beekeeping school and got my firts nuc last week. I have been studying bees for a while and I am excited to have them in my back yard.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome from a fellow Hoosier!

Glad to have you on board. This is a great site to learn more about bees & beekeeping.

Are you doing anything June 20th? Join us at the Purdue bee yards for our summer meeting. There will be workshops in the apiaries (bring your veil) and chance to meet beekeepers from all over the state.
http://www.hoosierbuzz.com/


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Greetings and Welcome . . . 

Beekeeping is BEST in Indiana!


----------

